# Berkeley Packet Filter (BPF) info



## asp5 (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm interested in learning about BPF's. Can someone point me to info on the BPF's, its documentation, perhaps some examples of using it in a program would help. Is this enabled by default in the kernel or do I have to configure and re-build the kernel? 

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2012)

bpf(4) and bpf(9) seem like a nice place to start.


----------

